# Costume Patterns?



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello all. I have decided that I want to try to make some costumes for next year. I have been looking for free patterns but am coming up short. I found some old victorian patterns (which are what I'm looking for) but only for women. I can't seem to find any for men's Victorian era clothing. I am also looking for robes and vampire clothing/costumes. Does anyone have any links to free patterns? Thanks.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

http://www.tudorlinks.com/treasury/freepatterns/index.html
for gentelmans drawers.. and fly and waitsband... read the beginning part 
then choose what you are looking for


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

http://sewing.about.com/od/adultclothingprojects/Free_Adult_Clothing_Sewing_Projects.htm
some other patterns here..clickon adult they have cloaks


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

http://www.simplicity.com/index.cfm?page=/section/histCostume/historyCosJW2.html
another for ideas


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Penney!

It's great to see another fellow sewer... as in sew-er, one who sews. 

I don't have links for free patterns, but do you have a JoAnn Fabrics near you? They regularly run sales from the Big pattern companies that carry lots of costume patterns, including historical ones (not exactly historically accurate): McCall's, Simplicity, Butterick.

When they run these sales, you can pick them up for $1 or $1.99. Just last weekend they had Simplicity 5 patterns for $5.

Good luck and make sure to post pictures of your costumes when you're finished!


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks, Lilly, for all the links. That was a big help.

Ms. Wicked, I am new to sewing, so I can't really sew without my little handy-stitch sewing machine lol. Thanks for the tip, there is a JoAnne's nearby. I will check it out too.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I recently costumed a Victorian-era piece, and I actually found thrift stores to be the best resource for the Gentlemen. A men's suit paired with spats and a bowler, or a cape and top hat, often can do the trick just fine...


----------

